# Ant carrying a loaf of bread



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I had to move an old refrigerator across a soggy lawn so I thought "what the heck, might as well try it!" 



















This is a Johnny Bucket junior with electric lift and dump.


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

Impressed!!!!!!That was using the old noggin.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Work smart not hard huh? Could you tell it was on there?


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

tractor beam said:


> Work smart not hard huh? Could you tell it was on there?


I can tell you I did not try turning on the slight slope. I backed down it and got on level ground before turning.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

skunkhome said:


> I can tell you I did not try turning on the slight slope. I backed down it and got on level ground before turning.


Been there....done that!:lmao:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Good test..buutttttt


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

I love innovation


----------

